# Senoi-ryu jujitsu



## 8tdeuce (Nov 22, 2010)

Has anyone here heard of a style of jujitsu called SENOI-RYU? Thanks


----------



## Tanaka (Nov 23, 2010)

Never heard of it, but after a quick google search... I can see why.


----------



## Saitama Steve (Nov 27, 2010)

8tdeuce said:


> Has anyone here heard of a style of jujitsu called SENOI-RYU? Thanks


 
Can't say that I have. 

Sorry.


----------

